# ARS/Rescue Rooter



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Trying to do research on them. A couple of months ago I got a letter from them i guess trying to recruit me, I just ignored it. Well I got a 2nd letter from them basically asking why I never contacted them and to please do so. I figure why not call and see what they have to say after I check them out a bit.

Does anyone here work for them now or have worked for them in the past? I searched the posts here about them and only found a few. Not really positive stuff so far.


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Franchise or Warranty company?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Franchise


----------



## stecar (Mar 18, 2012)

Never heard of them. However I just bought into one. Seems good so far


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

They're big here in Illinois. Any rooter franchise is all the same. They're gonna let you do all the work for 35%. I told moto screwer to pound sand years ago. Chonk*-with the skills you have you don't need anybody. Just save 4k for advertising the first year on your own and you'll be set.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

I guess my original post and follow up answer wasn't too clear. They are a franchise looking to employ me, not sell me a franchise. I've just never heard of them, looking for any info on the company before I call. I already pretty much know I am not interested right now, but still want to contact them in case things change in the future.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

They're huge in Los Angeles area. I'm not sure they're a franchise though. They don't have a bad reputation out here.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Chonk,

They are well known here as well. If you are prepared to meld you plumbing trade skill with high pressure sales tactics to meet strict sales quotas, then it may well be the place you want to call home.


----------



## Roto-Rooter (Jan 31, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> They're big here in Illinois. Any rooter franchise is all the same. They're gonna let you do all the work for 35%. I told moto screwer to pound sand years ago. Chonk*-with the skills you have you don't need anybody. Just save 4k for advertising the first year on your own and you'll be set.


Roto-Rooter is different. It is based on county population and not a percentage. My Franchise Fee is the same every month.


----------



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

Big in northern VA DC area. They have a lame radio commercial that's like a cowboy singing ARS and recuse rooter with some hillbilly music in the background 

Seems like a salesman type business


----------



## Plumbbum0203 (Dec 14, 2011)

The ars in St. Louis folded a few years ago.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

I worked for them they offer full benefits, health, 401k, profit sharing etc. They are not a franchise. From what I know you can't buy a Rescue Rooter. They are a corporation out of Memphis, Tennessee that's where my checks used to come from.

When you are employed by them you can move to any of their shops nationwide without loosing benefits, seniority and anything else you are given. I'm not sure if all shops are the same but, they work on menu pricing, give you a van, equipment and truck stock. Not sure how they pay in your area but here used to be commission, hourly or salary depending on your position. Not a bad company to work for in my books. They kept me busy and I wouldn't hesitate to go back and work for them again. I hope I never have to but that's the one place I would go back to.

Wouldn't hurt having a talk with them and finding out what the letter is about and what they offer you.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

cjtheplumber said:


> I worked for them they offer full benefits, health, 401k, profit sharing etc. They are not a franchise. From what I know you can't buy a Rescue Rooter. They are a corporation out of Memphis, Tennessee that's where my checks used to come from. When you are employed by them you can move to any of their shops nationwide without loosing benefits, seniority and anything else you are given. I'm not sure if all shops are the same but, they work on menu pricing, give you a van, equipment and truck stock. Not sure how they pay in your area but here used to be commission, hourly or salary depending on your position. Not a bad company to work for in my books. They kept me busy and I wouldn't hesitate to go back and work for them again. I hope I never have to but that's the one place I would go back to. Wouldn't hurt having a talk with them and finding out what the letter is about and what they offer you.


I applied at the office in San Fernando years ago but backed out to go on my own. 
Was that the one you worked for?


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

sierra2000 said:


> I applied at the office in San Fernando years ago but backed out to go on my own.
> Was that the one you worked for?


Yes I was there for a while. Some of their employees have been there for 20 years + I was going to move out of state and they were going to just transfer me. Some of their management is still there. I keep in touch here and there I had a good experience with their firm. I can't say the same about other companies.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

I have interviewed many plumbers from ARS, and the story is always the same. High pressure sales or you starve. No in between.


----------



## fhrooter72 (Apr 12, 2011)

They are not a franchise company. All their locations are corporate owned by American Residential Services, LLC based in Tennessee. I've interviewed several techs and managers from their Houston location over the past couple of years and they have all said that because it's corporate ran, it's very un-personable and you are treated as a number. They seem to have a pretty high turnover rate.

If you look them up om Linkedin, Monster.com or ziprecruiter, they are looking for mangers an techs all over the country. I get an email or letter from them at least once a month.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

Phat Cat said:


> I have interviewed many plumbers from ARS, and the story is always the same. High pressure sales or you starve. No in between.


Could be. Maybe they changed the way they do business. Was not the case when I was there. I had options to work with their home warranty accounts which was all set prices based on contracts they had with them, I could take as many service calls as I wanted. Commercial accounts were big as well mostly maintenance with hydro jetting that was already set up from previous years. At the time they had a residential department as well for leaks, drain cleaning and anything plumbing.

Had a training facility at the time and some people I know even got their plumbing lic with their help and went on their own. I'm talking 15 years ago.


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Thanks everyone for yalls replies. Pretty much sounds like the opposite of what I am about. Still going to call and see whats up, or at least to keep them from mailing me another letter.


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

cjtheplumber said:


> Could be. Maybe they changed the way they do business. Was not the case when I was there. I had options to work with their home warranty accounts which was all set prices based on contracts they had with them, I could take as many service calls as I wanted. Commercial accounts were big as well mostly maintenance with hydro jetting that was already set up from previous years. At the time they had a residential department as well for leaks, drain cleaning and anything plumbing.
> 
> Had a training facility at the time and some people I know even got their plumbing lic with their help and went on their own. *I'm talking 15 years ago.*


That's a long time ago in the service industry. I would think the experiences would differ depending on the management at each branch.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

Maybe they fly under the radar out here. They don't have a bad name and the reviews are actually pretty good for the size they are.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

stecar said:


> Never heard of them. However I just bought into one. Seems good so far


Which one?


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

The attourney general and registrar of contractors office shut them down here in tucson. Repeat offenders for ripping people off , over diagnosing and using fear tactics which the registrar deems ilegal and unethical. They were on kold fox news 13 and kgun9 news for scamming people , the tech with the sewer camera kept using the same recorded root infested video inspection on shot tons of anaware customers , leading to tens of thousands in rip offs. Im sure the corporate had nothing to do with it , but one bad apple ruined it for corporate to opperate business here in tucson. They were bad. They have extrememly bad rep here. Any company that is hardcore sales oriented or starve , i have no respect for


----------



## Phat Cat (Apr 1, 2009)

BOBBYTUCSON said:


> The attourney general and registrar of contractors office shut them down here in tucson. Repeat offenders for ripping people off , over diagnosing and using fear tactics which the registrar deems ilegal and unethical. They were on kold fox news 13 and kgun9 news for scamming people , the tech with the sewer camera kept using the same recorded root infested video inspection on shot tons of anaware customers , leading to tens of thousands in rip offs. Im sure the corporate had nothing to do with it , but one bad apple ruined it for corporate to opperate business here in tucson. They were bad. They have extrememly bad rep here. Any company that is hardcore sales oriented or starve , i have no respect for


Seems like some franchises really enforce keeping consistent standards - others, not so much. IMO, corporate has a responsibility to insure that the franchisers are maintaining their reputations.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I worked for them in S. Florida in the early 2000's. 2001 actually, I remember because I was going to a job when I heard about the terrorist attack on NYC. I worked for {1} year then they folded shop saying the plumbing wasn't profitable. Their A/C division was chugging along doing quite well but they claim plumbing was a loss.

Typical corporate with very deep pockets. They like to buy up service companies and run them from behind the scenes. I believe they own Tru Green, Chem Lawn, Service Master, in addition to Rescue Rooter.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

Phat Cat said:


> Seems like some franchises really enforce keeping consistent standards - others, not so much. IMO, corporate has a responsibility to insure that the franchisers are maintaining their reputations.


correct , but in this case , im sure ars had some kind of idea as to why they were making higher than normal profits for tucson and simply didnt care lol. i worked for a company called sunny plumber that bought their phone number and honored and warranties all work done by rescue rooter. guess it was in the contract or the state made this mandatory under consumer protection laws. the other techs that were old recue guys were bragging how they raped grandma all the time


----------



## pdxplumber (Nov 21, 2009)

To say they have a bad reputation in Portland Oregon is a bit of an understatement. My next door neighbor (in her 80's, widow) called them out for a dishwasher repair (witch they don't do). They came out and installed a 50 gallon electric in her basement and gave her a bill for $2000.
Her daughter got wind and she sued them (and won).
This stuff is not an exaggeration. It's how they do business. At the corporate level they call it "diffusion of responsibility", in government they call it "plausible deniability". In the most basic terms it's just plain evil. And I'm not even a religious guy. Evil.:furious:
http://blog.oregonlive.com/complaintdesk/2012/07/oregon_moves_to_ban_jack_howk.html


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

pdxplumber said:


> To say they have a bad reputation in Portland Oregon is a bit of an understatement. My next door neighbor (in her 80's, widow) called them out for a dishwasher repair (witch they don't do). They came out and installed a 50 gallon electric in her basement and gave her a bill for $2000.
> Her daughter got wind and she sued them (and won).
> This stuff is not an exaggeration. It's how they do business. At the corporate level they call it "diffusion of responsibility", in government they call it "plausible deniability". In the most basic terms it's just plain evil. And I'm not even a religious guy. Evil.:furious:
> http://blog.oregonlive.com/complaintdesk/2012/07/oregon_moves_to_ban_jack_howk.html


great story.


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

That story doesn't fit the Rescue Rooter out here. Maybe I'm just clueless about their reputation. Maybe they cleaned house after this, it was in 2012. 
I have a problem with the below sentence taken from the story. No such thing as the going rate.

A routine sewer line repair typically runs from $3,000 to $9,000, according to local contractors.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

sierra2000 said:


> That story doesn't fit the Rescue Rooter out here. Maybe I'm just clueless about their reputation. Maybe they cleaned house after this, it was in 2012.
> I have a problem with the below sentence taken from the story. No such thing as the going rate.
> 
> A routine sewer line repair typically runs from $3,000 to $9,000, according to local contractors.


Going rates are going rates , but what if they had to do more like bust concrete or move mechanical systems out of the way ?


Bottom line I think his point was , old granny called for dishwasher and they walked out selling her 2k in other **** lol


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Did some digging on the one trying to hire me. Customer reviews and employee reviews say pretty much the same negative stuff.


----------



## supakingDFW (Aug 19, 2014)

chonkie said:


> Did some digging on the one trying to hire me. Customer reviews and employee reviews say pretty much the same negative stuff.


Stay away from the ones in our area...Before I went out on my own I worked with a guy who was previously employed by them (probably the same location that sent you the letter) and he pretty much echoed the same negative reputation. High pressure commission and lots of home warranty


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

Michaelcookplum said:


> Big in northern VA DC area. They have a lame radio commercial that's like a cowboy singing ARS and recuse rooter with some hillbilly music in the background
> 
> Seems like a salesman type business


 Thanks. now that dam jingle is stuck in my head..." Call ARS and Rescue Roooo- Tuh!!"


----------



## LAsercut (Jul 19, 2015)

Sierra you must be out of touch with "their reputation " cause ANY of the big rooter companies out here are just ridiculous and rip people off daily and have HORRIBLE reputations, not to mention its sell or starve, i have NO respect for any of those companies and ive been behind them plenty of times to repair their hack ass work MANY A TIME


----------

